# House Rules by Jodi Picoult on Kindle



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I just noticed that House Rules is now available on Kindle! It's $12.99. I'm glad they decided not to wait 4 months after all. I know Jodi was against the delay from the beginning so this must make her happy, too. I just downloaded it and can't wait to dig in! I usually buy her books right when they come out, so waiting a month has been torture!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will wait til it makes it to $9.99 or less. I love Jodi, but I will not cave to the pressure from the publishers. Not worth the extra $3.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The paperback version costs $24USD on special here in Australia.  The kindle price is a good one for us.  I am reading it now.


----------



## welshcorgi (Dec 8, 2009)

I love Jodi's writing   I skipped a venti coffee, bought the book, finished and loved it


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I read the DTB and it is really good. I like almost all her books. But I agree, won't pay more than $9.99. (DTB was a gift.)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I like her books best on audio, so I will get it soon to listen on my commute.


----------



## welshcorgi (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't see me giving up my coffees too often to make up the difference between $9.99 and $12.99   Very rarely will this happen, but I really do love her writing, and the subject was close to my heart   It is, I think one of her best!


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

If it were most any other author I'd wait longer until it was $9.99 or less, but a month was a VERY long wait for me to get a Jodi Picoult book so I figured the $3 extra was worth the pleasure of reading it a little sooner.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

you all are wearing me down...may have to get it sooner (and more expensive) than I planned!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I went ahead and bought it. There are 4 people (including me) on my account and 3 out of 4 of us will read it. That's how I justified it to myself anyway LOL.

Melissa


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

For the first time since I got my Kindle in January, I bought this book in DTB......I actually felt a little like a traitor!  But my daughter loves Jodi Picoult and she doesn't have a Kindle, so I want to be able to share it with her.  Plus, I was able to get this for $12.98 from Walmart.com, same price as the Kindle version, I believe.


----------



## EKBrowne (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm about 70% through this one and I'm absolutely loving it.  I also went ahead and bought the Kindle version at the 12.99 price tag.. I just couldn't wait.  I think her pacing is terrific in this novel and I really have a hard time putting it down.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Have finished the book



Spoiler



Hm, I didnt like it. Well, I mostly liked it until the last chapter. The ending was, well, pathetic and demonstrated how flawed the book was. I kept thinking my kindle had lost the final chapter. There had to be more. And Parents of children with (and adults with) ASP have said that she gave the lad every symptom of ASp at the most severe end. I got tired of reading and rereading all the rehashing on the disability. The same stuff over and over again. We read it the first time. And think about how many loose threads she left - the whole book was a series of loose ends. What happened to him, the brother, the mother, the father, the lawyer - everyone!


----------

